# Hello from England, Quick GNU question



## Topper Harley (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi 

just started snowboarding in december and im looking at buying an unused board of a friend of a friend. The board is a 2007 GNU carbon high beam 150cm, ive heard GNU are a decent make but this board is the only board ive seen that doesnt have the metal edge around the tail and tip. I also have a small overhang about (1cm) front and back. Any advice welcome. 
Cheers.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

slight overhang is fine, and normal. gnu is made by mervin (also make lib tech), and i believe all mervin boards do not have full wrap metal edges


----------



## Topper Harley (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers for that I'm sure they have a decent reason for doin that I just thought it might get damaged a lot easier


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It will get damaged easier. 

If you happen to snag that edge on a tree or rock or whatever, it can/will rip the edging out and it's not fixable and depending on the situation it can ruin the board.

Plus the tip and tail are more easily damaged because of the lack of a steel edging for protection.

I think the edging not fully wrapping the board is a horrible idea...


----------



## Topper Harley (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought it was a bit weird too but thought they must have it covered some how but seems not. Any advice on a decent all round not too expensive beginners board? Thanks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sierrascope


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> It will get damaged easier.
> 
> If you happen to snag that edge on a tree or rock or whatever, it can/will rip the edging out and it's not fixable and depending on the situation it can ruin the board.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I was just about to pick up a GNU B-street. Didn't like the idea of unwrapped edges but didn't realize it was that detrimental. 

.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well you figure the edging goes past the contact point right...

Say you snag that edging and it rips out even a couple/few inches, that's into your contact point.... Suddenly you don't have a steel edge anymore where it counts.

There was a guy on these forums a month or two ago who had this very problem. The board was out of warranty if I remember right, so it was trashed...

I mean everyone has there own opinions on this unwrapped edge but I calculate risk, and risk with this setup is to high for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Makes sense. I was looking for a board just to mess around on, so durability is definitely an issue. 

I've heard good things about Capita's flat kick, haven't had a chance to check it out yet. Considering a SMF, but my aversion to florescent unicorns is unyielding. 

Apologies to the red coat for the thread jack.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eh he got his answer ( =

And ya, Capita makes some wicked boards... I ride both a Capita Horrorscope FK and a Capita Black Death. Love em


----------

